# Noctua Lüfter an Fan-3 oder CPU-Opt ?



## wolf_523 (23. Dezember 2014)

*Noctua Lüfter an Fan-3 oder CPU-Opt ?*

Hallo,

in meinem Phanteks-Gehäuse habe ich einen Noctua NF-A14 PWM 140mm als rückwärtigen Lüfter eingebaut. Angeschlossen war er an Fan-3, laut Handbuch angeblich PWM-Anschluss wie alle Lüfter kontakte des Motherboards. Das Teil war ständig auf etwa 1100 Umdrehungen und damit "hörbar".

Habe den Noctua jetzt an CPU-Opt angeschlossen: etwa 650 Umdrehungen und Ruhe herrscht 

Ist der Anschluss OK für den rückwärtigen Lüfter? Habe schon gemerkt, dass die Temperatur "hinten oben" 2-3 Grad gestiegen ist (jetzt 36 Grad, weiß ich von der Lüftersteuerung für die anderen Gehäuselüfter mit Temperaturfühler). Allerdings habe ich die restlichen Lüfter heute auch leicht gedrosselt. 

EDIT: die 36 Grad herrschen beim Zocken , im Idle sind es nur 29 - 30.

Sollte passen oder spricht was gegen "CPU-Opt" ?


Dank und Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## CapitanJack (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Noctua Lüfter an Fan-3 oder CPU-Opt ?*

Hi

Bei den meißten Mainboards ist der 4 Pol Anschluss kein PWM Anschluss. Nur der CPU PWM ist auch PWM geregelt.

Musste ich mit Erschrecken auch erst Erfahren. Es bringt also nichts einen PWM Gehäuselüfter für Teures Geld zu kaufen, wenn er an den Gehäuselüfter Anschlüssen betrieben wird.



Grüßle


----------



## Chimera (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Noctua Lüfter an Fan-3 oder CPU-Opt ?*

Also ein 3 Pin ist so gesehen nie ein PWM, PWM Anschlüsse sind immer 4 Pin und sollten eigentlich(!) im Handbuch als solches auch deklariert sind. Bei vielen Mobos sind die CHA_FAN als 3 Pin ausgelegt und leider dann auch nur in groben Zügen regelbar, sprich man kann im BIOS/UEFI ne Untergrenze und Obergrenze festlegen, mehr nicht. Jetzt kann man normalerweise(!) aber an jedem 3 Pin Anschluss auch PWM Lüfis mit 4 Pin Anschluss nutzen, nur wird der Lüfi dann spannungsgeregelt und nicht jeder PWM Lüfter macht dies auch einwandfrei mit. Gibt solche, die dann ein leichtes fiepen von sich gene, andere wiederum lassen sich nur widerwillig regeln und bei wieder anderen macht es gar nix aus.
Jedoch: warum regelst du sie so am Board? Hast doch im Case den PWM Hub: Phanteks PWM Fan Hub. Mit dem kannst du dann insgesamt 8-11 Lüfter regeln, was ich ein sehr geiles Feature find. Und sonst, in meinen Augen eh immer noch die beste Lösung: einfach auf ne externe Lüftersteuerung setzen. Da hast du dann permanent die volle Kontrolle über die Lüfis und kannst sie so laufen lassen wie es dir passt


----------



## wolf_523 (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Noctua Lüfter an Fan-3 oder CPU-Opt ?*



Chimera schrieb:


> Also ein 3 Pin ist so gesehen nie ein PWM, PWM Anschlüsse sind immer 4 Pin und sollten eigentlich(!) im Handbuch als solches auch deklariert sind. Bei vielen Mobos sind die CHA_FAN als 3 Pin ausgelegt und leider dann auch nur in groben Zügen regelbar, sprich man kann im BIOS/UEFI ne Untergrenze und Obergrenze festlegen, mehr nicht. Jetzt kann man normalerweise(!) aber an jedem 3 Pin Anschluss auch PWM Lüfis mit 4 Pin Anschluss nutzen, nur wird der Lüfi dann spannungsgeregelt und nicht jeder PWM Lüfter macht dies auch einwandfrei mit. Gibt solche, die dann ein leichtes fiepen von sich gene, andere wiederum lassen sich nur widerwillig regeln und bei wieder anderen macht es gar nix aus.
> Jedoch: warum regelst du sie so am Board? Hast doch im Case den PWM Hub: Phanteks PWM Fan Hub. Mit dem kannst du dann insgesamt 8-11 Lüfter regeln, was ich ein sehr geiles Feature find. Und sonst, in meinen Augen eh immer noch die beste Lösung: einfach auf ne externe Lüftersteuerung setzen. Da hast du dann permanent die volle Kontrolle über die Lüfis und kannst sie so laufen lassen wie es dir passt



Na ja, leider nutze ich diese Lüftersteuerung nicht, weil sie nur "volle Pulle" gibt, obwohl gemäß Handbuch das Hauptkabel der Steuerung an CPU-Opt angeschlossen war...
Da ich eine separate Steuerung eingebaut habe, laufen alle anderen Lüfter über diese Steuerung.

Angeblich sind meine Lüfter-Anschlüsse auf dem Motherboard KOMPLETT als PWM ausgelegt. Funktioniert hat es nicht (siehe oben). 

Der Noctua ist übrigens ein 4-PIN.


----------



## CapitanJack (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Noctua Lüfter an Fan-3 oder CPU-Opt ?*



Chimera schrieb:


> Also ein 3 Pin ist so gesehen nie ein PWM, PWM Anschlüsse sind immer 4 Pin und sollten eigentlich(!) im Handbuch als solches auch deklariert sind.



  Nö Nö Nö 

Auf meinem Gigabyte Mobo sind alle Lüfteranschlüsse 4 Pin. Und nur der CPU Anschluss ist ein "Echter" PWM Anschluss.

Stellungsnahme von Gigabyte hier  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...-pin-luefteranschluesse-als-pwm-verkauft.html




Grüßle


----------



## Chimera (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Noctua Lüfter an Fan-3 oder CPU-Opt ?*



CapitanJack schrieb:


> Nö Nö Nö
> 
> Auf meinem Gigabyte Mobo sind alle Lüfteranschlüsse 4 Pin. Und nur der CPU Anschluss ist ein "Echter" PWM Anschluss.
> 
> ...




Sorry, hab es falsch geschrieben und dadurch hast du es eben leider nicht so verstanden wie ich es meinte  Ein PWM Anschluss kann nur als 4 Pin vorhanden sein, niemals als 3 oder 4 Pin. Aber nicht jeder 4 Pin ist ein PWM Anschluss, so sollt es eigentlich heissen  Aber thanks für den weihnachtlichen Hinweis 
Ist aber nicht nur bei Gigabunt so, sondern auch bei Asus sind trotz gegenteiliger Angaben im Manual und auf der Page eben nicht alle 4 Pin auch wirkliche PWM Anschlüsse. Bei meinem P8Z77-M Pro sind z.B. 4x 4 Pin Anschlüsse, aber keiner(!) der CHA_FAN Header ist wirklich ein PWM. Hab es nun schon mit div. Lüfis getestet, entweder wurden sie gar nicht geregelt oder dann nur über Spannung. Nur wenn man nen CPU_OPT Header noch hat, der sollte dann eigentlich auch wie der normale CPU mit PWM nutzbar sein. Bei den Z87 oder Z97 hat jedoch Asus glaubs umgestellt und stellt nun echte PWM Anschlüsse auf dem Brett zur Verfügung, aber wer noch ein Pre-Haswell Brett nutzt, der hat wohl einfach die A-Karte gezogen


----------



## cryon1c (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Noctua Lüfter an Fan-3 oder CPU-Opt ?*

Naja der Fan-Hub im Phanteks Gehäuse regelt die Lüfter wunderbar solange er die Befehle vom BIOS vorgegeben kriegt. An welchen Anschluss man diesen hängt, ob nun CPU1 oder 2 oder einen von vielen SYS-FAN-Anschlüssen, ist piepegal. Und mittlerweile haben alle Board die PWM-Steuerung samt Profilen für die Anschlüsse, egal was. 

Ich nutze das selbst auch und das funktioniert wundebar, wenn man weiß wie man es anstellt. Manual lesen! Denn es gibt noch einen SATA-Anschlüss für die Lüftersteuerung im Gehäuse, da steht auch genau wie es zu benutzen ist. Genau deswegen ist da auch der Aufkleber drauf, was nu wohin gehört.


----------



## Abductee (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Noctua Lüfter an Fan-3 oder CPU-Opt ?*



CapitanJack schrieb:


> Nö Nö Nö
> Auf meinem Gigabyte Mobo sind alle Lüfteranschlüsse 4 Pin. Und nur der CPU Anschluss ist ein "Echter" PWM Anschluss.
> Stellungsnahme von Gigabyte hier  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...-pin-luefteranschluesse-als-pwm-verkauft.html



Ich les das eher so als das der Lüfteranschluss wenn kein PWM-Lüfter angeschlossen ist, über die Spannung geregelt wird.
Nicht zwangsläufig das alle über die Spannung laufen.
Das wär ja sonst sinnlos den Lüftersteckplatz als 4-Pin auszuführen.


----------



## CapitanJack (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Noctua Lüfter an Fan-3 oder CPU-Opt ?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Ich les das eher so als das der Lüfteranschluss wenn kein PWM-Lüfter angeschlossen ist, über die Spannung geregelt wird.
> Nicht zwangsläufig das alle über die Spannung laufen.
> Das wär ja sonst sinnlos den Lüftersteckplatz als 4-Pin auszuführen.




Hi

Also ich Check das ganze nicht. Was ist jetzt was ?  Der CPU Fan Anschluss sieht so aus.

GND
12V
Sense
Speed Control

Die anderen Anschlüsse sind so.

GND
12V / Speed Control
Sense
VCC

Hab hier auch nochmal das Bild aus dem Handbuch geladen. Wird nun ein PWM Lüfter an den 4 Poligen Anschlüssen für das Gehäuse PWM geregelt oder nicht ?



Grüßle


----------



## cryon1c (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Noctua Lüfter an Fan-3 oder CPU-Opt ?*

Der 4-polige Anschlüss, in dem Fall ist es der Sys_Fan, wird über BIOS geregelt - was man da einstellt, wird gemacht. Dabei ist es dem Lüfter piepegal wie der gesteuert wird. BIOS kann die Lüftersteuerng anhand der ausgelesenen Temperatur verwalten und die Spannung anpassen, genau so wie es auch externe Lüftersteuerungen tun.


----------

